

Dick Costolo "didn't get Twitter" the first 3 times someone explained it to him - jeffwidman
http://www.burningdoor.com/askthewizard/2007/09/lessons_learned_obviously_its.html

======
daimyoyo
Dick Costolo still doesn't get Twitter. The quick bar is proof.

------
YuriNiyazov
You could argue that even as CEO he still doesn't get it.

------
johng
Me neither. I realize it's a smashing success, but I see no reason for it to
be so other then "cuz everyone else is doing it"..

Personally, I hate Twitter.

------
kleiba
So? I still don't get it!

